# Digging alone



## DoubleEagleHunter (Oct 23, 2020)

Does anyone have tips? I’ve never been keen to the idea of digging alone because of the dangers of cave ins and what not but it doesn’t seem that I will find a partner to go out. Pretty sure I’ll stick to dumps but I know there has to be people that brave these holes alone and have some advice. I’m based in Louisville. Bunch of history here. Thanks for reading!


----------



## embe (Oct 23, 2020)

Good rule of thumb is: if you have concerns/doubts you should trust your gut.  Good luck!


----------



## DoubleEagleHunter (Oct 23, 2020)

Thanks embe. I don’t really want to put this hobby away but I figure if I stick to dumps I can be safer just sucks because better stuff is in privies and this town digs em 25 ft down. Sickening that I can’t find one digger around here. I feel like I’ve searched high and low.


----------



## Drift (Oct 23, 2020)

DoubleEagleHunter said:


> Thanks embe. I don’t really want to put this hobby away but I figure if I stick to dumps I can be safer just sucks because better stuff is in privies and this town digs em 25 ft down. Sickening that I can’t find one digger around here. I feel like I’ve searched high and low.



I've heard of Louisville diggers, keep looking. Do you have a local bottle club? Do you see likely dug bottles pop up in classifieds near you? The guy I dig with drives over two hours one way to dig here. You might have to find someone who'll do that or to be that person.


----------



## martyfoley (Oct 24, 2020)

Try posting an ad on facebook marketplace?  People buy and sell in their own town.  You could try selling some bottles you don't want anymore and get some contacts with other bottle collectors/diggers.  They may know some diggers as well you could dig with.  Who nose you could possibly sell those unwanted bottles as well!


----------



## DoubleEagleHunter (Oct 27, 2020)

Drift said:


> I've heard of Louisville diggers, keep looking. Do you have a local bottle club? Do you see likely dug bottles pop up in classifieds near you? The guy I dig with drives over two hours one way to dig here. You might have to find someone who'll do that or to be that person.


There used to be a derby city bottle club but it seems they have either disbanded or don’t own a website anymore. I will keep searching.


----------

